# New to the VI Composer Forum.



## CBehnke (Jun 14, 2011)

Greetings everyone.

My name is Cody, and I'm new to the sampling world. 

I've been involved in music for quite awhile.. starting in the 5th grade with clarinet, and transitioning to guitar a few years after I graduated high school (the bug to play an instrument never left :D ). I'm in the midst of transitioning again into composing with sample libraries, and to try something new. 

If you all are interested in my guitar songs, feel free to check out a few of them at

http://www.codysmusic.wordpress.com (www.codysmusic.wordpress.com)

None of the songs have lyrics, because I'd rather not make them worse by putting my crappy writing in them . However, if there was a lyricist/singer out there that was interested in writing something for them... I'd be more then happy to try to get some words in there. 

I'm open to criticism/constructive feedback to hopefully get better at what I do. I'm mainly a hobbyist with an undying urge to play music. Just haven't gotten that lucky break yet. 

I'm hoping to make some new friends/connections and possibly to work collaboratively to see where this musical journey takes me. Cheers!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 14, 2011)

Cody,

Welcome to the forum. You're going to learn a lot here.

- Mike


----------



## CBehnke (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. 

I see you're from Orlando. I'm from Jacksonville myself. Checked out the demos on your site. Fine work you've got going on.


----------

